# 99¢ iTunes rental of the week is...



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

The Usual Suspects.... Booyah.

Love this flick. It's not something I'd buy because I don't need to watch it over and over. If this is the caliber of movie that the free rentals will continue to be iTunes will have all of my money in no time.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

cap10subtext said:


> The Usual Suspects.... Booyah.
> 
> Love this flick. It's not something I'd buy because I don't need to watch it over and over. If this is the caliber of movie that the free rentals will continue to be iTunes will have all of my money in no time.


Argh! I just rented it a couple of weeks ago at full price!!!!?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Is there any way to view the free video downloads on iTunes? (Better yet, are there free video downloads on iTunes?)


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't know about free movie downloads on iTunes (haven't seen any in the Canadian store, but I don't spend a lot of time there) but there are TONS of free videos. They're called video podcasts, and many are even in High Def!

Just explore the video podcast section (a new feature, btw). I think you'll find a lot of cool stuff!


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Just watched T.U.S. again - thanks for the tip!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Yup, rented it myself.. absolutely worth 99 cents to see again!


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

...Uh oh... "Be Cool".

Run away. Run far away. This movie was horrible. Next!


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

cap10subtext said:


> ...Uh oh... "Be Cool".
> 
> Run away. Run far away. This movie was horrible. Next!


You're saying usual suspects was horrible??????


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

You can subscribe to this RSS feed to find out what the weekly movie is $0.99 iTunes Movie of the Week


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

lindmar said:


> You're saying usual suspects was horrible??????


Nope, he said "Be Cool" was horrible. It's kinda a sequel to "Get Shorty".


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

CaptainCode said:


> You can subscribe to this RSS feed to find out what the weekly movie is $0.99 iTunes Movie of the Week


The feed says the 99¢ movie of the week is Donnie Brasco, but on iTunes Canada it is Be Cool. Is this feed for the US Store? Is there one for the Canadian store?


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

macsackbut said:


> The feed says the 99¢ movie of the week is Donnie Brasco, but on iTunes Canada it is Be Cool. Is this feed for the US Store? Is there one for the Canadian store?


Click the Canada link at the top of the page.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

SINC said:


> Nope, he said "Be Cool" was horrible. It's kinda a sequel to "Get Shorty".


Phew. I almost smacked him above the head.


----------



## Melodia27 (Sep 13, 2008)

SINC said:


> Nope, he said "Be Cool" was horrible. It's kinda a sequel to "Get Shorty".


I know this is totally off subject, but where and how do you get that bug moving around!!! I love it, it totally fooled me!!!

Melody


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

"A Guy Thing"

Actually I really like the stars of this movie, but I've never seen it because I heard it was awful. Maybe worth the 99¢ rental. Jason Lee cracks me up (especially in My Name is Earl and Chasing Amy). 
Hmmm...
Julia Stiles... :love2:
Selma Blair... :heybaby: 

Okay, I'm renting it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I used it as an avatar really briefly. Just right click and save it.

Here's more animated bugs.





Melodia27 said:


> I know this is totally off subject, but where and how do you get that bug moving around!!! I love it, it totally fooled me!!!
> 
> Melody


----------



## neesh0 (Jul 12, 2008)

This movie was MUCH better than I expected


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

lindmar said:


> You're saying usual suspects was horrible??????


The Usual Suspects ROCKED! I just saw it recently for the first time ever! I went & purchased it off iTunes!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

And the rental of the week is... Ronin! Great flick.

Ronin (1998).


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

Lars said:


> And the rental of the week is... Ronin! Great flick.
> 
> Ronin (1998).


awesome post 
this one of a kind car chase movie! worth ever penny 

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewMovie?id=220257443&s=143455


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

I didn't know they *had* 99 cent rentals


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

> I didn't know they *had* 99 cent rentals


Which is why I started the thread.  

I don't know about Ronin. I remember seeing it once and not really caring for it. Maybe worth the 99¢ replay.

Hmmm... I think I'm watching a lot of movies I wouldn't normally watch. Damn marketing geniuses at Apple. I'm sure if all rentals were 99¢ I'd never leave the house.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

cap10subtext said:


> I'm sure if all rentals were 99¢ I'd never leave the house.


:lmao: That makes two of us!


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

This week's rental was Terminator.

I saw a trailer for a new Terminator coming out soon, so I thought I'd refresh my memory about the original story, but I admit that without the kids here to explain things to me, I'm a bit lost.

Why is Arnie going around shooting all the Sarah Connors in the first movie. I thought he was protecting her in the second one  

Don't worry about spoiling it for me. Can someone explain?

Thanks, Margaret


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

In the first one, Arnold is a Terminator sent back in time by Skynet.
In the second one, the human resistance in the future has managed to get ahold of some terminators and they've reprogrammed them to be friendlies. They send another Arnold back in time but this time he's a good guy (and not the same terminator).


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The Terminator - Terminator Wiki



winwintoo said:


> This week's rental was Terminator.
> 
> I saw a trailer for a new Terminator coming out soon, so I thought I'd refresh my memory about the original story, but I admit that without the kids here to explain things to me, I'm a bit lost.
> 
> ...


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you both, now I understand and I'll be able to enjoy "Salvation" when it comes out. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Damn! Missed Terminator! Oh well.

This week it's Child's Play. The classic 80's sequel-itis infected schlock horror. 

"Hi, I'm Chucky. Wanna play?"  Dolls are creepy. Must... rent... for 99¢.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

This week is_ Jeepers Creepers._

Horrible horrible horrible movie. The first hour or so is frightening... then it takes a turn for the uber-lame. Hey, for 99¢ you can rent it and make fun all the way through.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

cap10subtext said:


> This week is_ Jeepers Creepers._
> 
> Horrible horrible horrible movie. The first hour or so is frightening... then it takes a turn for the uber-lame. Hey, for 99¢ you can rent it and make fun all the way through.


I remember being legitimately frightened for the first portion of the movie....then laughing for the remaining half!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

cap10subtext said:


> This week is_ Jeepers Creepers._
> 
> Horrible horrible horrible movie.


x2. Ultra lame.


----------

